# A9500 Medicare denials



## jennifersellards@hotmail.com (Apr 12, 2018)

Is anyone else getting denials from Medicare for the A9500 code. They are paying all codes but this one and are stating it is because there was a quarterly update and it is due to the 78452 code. They have stated is it because we are not billing a code with contrast with a tracer. We have always billed these two codes with the 93015 and have never had them deny like this before.


----------



## heart123 (Apr 13, 2018)

im in texas and yes im getting denials also OMG


----------



## danilyn (Apr 20, 2018)

I have not heard of this yet in Ohio.... but wow did they state another code to use or what??


----------



## sminer (Aug 1, 2019)

New to my practice and have come across this denial.  I know this is an older post but does anyone have any new information to add to this scenario.


----------



## hofm04 (Aug 22, 2019)

We are getting this UHC Medicaid in Ohio.   they said to add the NDC code.  The code is per study dose.  Do I report with millicurie or units?


----------

